# R2O aquariums new indo coral and fish shipment for sale this saturday!!!!!!



## r2oaquariums (Oct 17, 2012)

Hello

250 corals to arrive friday night for sale saturday morning. Also expecting 70 fish 

100 acropora/sps wild and cultured
Acans
Micromussa
Zooanthids and palythoa
Echinopora
Welsophyllia
Symphyllia
Gold lobo brains
Crazy favias
Hammer frogspawns torch

I willl try and post pictures as soon as possible but I recommend comming to the store saturday I gaurentee it will be an awesome shipment


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

So turned on right now.....D'oh!


----------



## thmh (Mar 17, 2011)

Oooooo damn! 

~Tony


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

What time do you guys open on saturday?


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

Oh hey Ryan, can you post the list of fish you're getting? thanks!


----------



## r2oaquariums (Oct 17, 2012)

Shipment is amazing
Opening at 11
Pics tomorrow


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

*Pictures......*

Correction.....Pictures right now  .......At least some for now. 

It's safe to say that Micromussa, Lobo, and Acro lovers will not be disappointed. There are a lot more than that; but being biased, those are what stood out for me. Please find enclosed close-up tank shots that may better illustrate the variety available. Good hunting. Cheers.

P.S. - As far as fish are concerned; the stand outs are: Desjardinii Tangs (Zebrasoma desjardinii), Blue Face Angels (Pomacanthus xanthometopon), Red Head Wrasse (Halichoeres rubricephalus) - at least I think that's what it was  There are more fish...but that's what caught my attention.


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

*Additional Pictures......*

Forgot to mention some choice chalices.....pastels, orange and GOLD ......


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

*Final pics for now.....*

Last tranche of pictures for now.......


----------

